# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم GCPro Key تحديثات :  GcProKey Update35: Samsung IMEICERT write via adb,MTK Permanent imei repair adb...

## mohamed73

GcProKey UPDATE35 released 07-04-16  GCPROGSMTOOL V1.0.0.0028 released.  *What's New?*  *Added:* *Samsung exynos phones adb cert write J700F and many other..* *(Root need)*  * Note:**  Will remove simlock too same time & work on security damaged nv too.S7 and SS333 not yet supported for adb cert write will be added soon.*    *Samsung IMEI hash verify on CERTFILE_Verify option due to S7.* *  Note:**  Samsung now using new imeisign verification on all s7No longer only imei sha1 verification,Device uniq id or emmc id used to make imeisign at samsung server.In sort cert write only possible if that cert is for that device not to other phones even same models & skey for s7.*    *Improvements:* *VIRUS remove.*  *SAMSUNG exynos efs v1,v2 security id reading.*  *SAMSUNG fixonoffmenusam in android.*  *SAMSUNG spc/akey option readinfo uart not start.*  *SAMSUNG cert manager with speed and other improvements.*  *SAMSUNG readinfo added imei2 & meid cert check support.*  *LG laf communication.*  *MTK direct unlock.*  *ADB handling re write full adb handling.*  *MTK nvram imei repair.*  *YES STILL.
NO PACK UNLIKE OTHERS..
NO EVERY YEAR FEE UNLIKE OTHERS..
NO ACTIVATION UNLIKE OTHERS..
NO COPY PASTED SOLUTIONS UNLIKE OTHERS... 
NO NEW BOX FOR SELLING OLD SOLUTIONS UNLIKE OTHERS... *   *Do you feel it ?
Do you feel it ?
Feel The Difference With GCPro.*  *Download Links:*  
link1= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
link2= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
link3= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
link4= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
link5= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     				__________________
 Best Regards
Faisal_Computer
General Manager
GPGIndustries

----------

